# Lancaster Glass Works Blue



## madpaddla (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is one I just got off the bay.  Needs a spin but should be sweet.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 11, 2010)

XX Side


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 11, 2010)

Pontil shot


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 11, 2010)

Open bubble on side


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 11, 2010)

We find quite a few of those out here, especially in the Gold Rush camps. Many thousands of Eastern glassworks soda bottles were sent to CA during that time. I have dug hundreds of bottles that can be attributed to just about all of the early glass houses. Yours is a very nice example.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice'un!


----------

